# Meinungen zu dem Notebook



## Nerdavia (30. Januar 2014)

Hi,

könnt ihr mir eure Meinung zu diesem Notebook sagen. Ich will hauptsächlich WoW und vielleicht noch Guild Wars 2 spielen. Reicht das ?



*Technische Daten für ASUS R510LD-XX095H*
nach oben 
*Prozessor*
 Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4200U (1,60 GHz) Prozessor-Marke: Intel® Prozessor-Modell: Core™ Prozessor-Nummer: i5-4200U Prozessor-Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz Anzahl Prozessorkerne: 2 Prozessor-Taktfrequenz mit Turbo: 2.60 GHz Cache-Speicher Typ: Intel Smart Cache Cachegröße: 3 MB Chipsatz: SoC Artikelnummer: 1798904    
*Arbeitsspeicher*
 Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3-RAM Speichertyp: DDR3 Speichergeschwindigkeit: 1600 MHz max. unterstützter Speicher: 12 GB verbaute Plätze: 1 Gesamtanzahl Steckplätze: 1 Arbeitsspeicher-Konfiguration: 1x 4GB & 4GB onboard    
*Display*
 Bildschirmdiagonale (cm): 39.6 cm Bildschirmdiagonale (Zoll): 15.6 in Auflösung: 1.366 x 768 Pixel Bildverhältnis: 16:9 Bildschirmtyp: LCD Bildschirmmerkmale: LED backlight, glänzend LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung: ja    
*Grafikkarte*
 Grafikkarte: GeForce GT 820M Grafikkarte Hersteller: NVIDIA Grafikspeicher-Typ: DDR3 Grafikspeicher dediziert: 2 GB Gesamter verfügbarer Grafikspeicher: 2 GB    
*Festplatte*
 Festplattentyp: SATA Festplattenkapazität: 1000 GB SSD-Speicher: nein Anzahl installierter Festplatten: 1 Gesamter Speicherplatz in GB: 1000 GB Rotationsgeschwindigkeit: 5.400 U / min    
*Optisches Laufwerk*
 Laufwerk: 8x DVD-Super Multi D/L Double Layer    
*Konnektivität*
 Anschlüsse: SD Card Reader, VGA Out, HDMI, 1x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, Kopfhörer & Mikrofon Ethernet Übertragungsrate: 10/100/1000 MBit/s WLAN (Standards): WLAN 802.11 b/g/n    
*Ausstattung*
 Lautsprecher: Stereo Anzahl Lautsprecher: 2 Kartenleser: ja Unterstützte Flash-Speicherkarten: SD Integriertes Mikrofon: ja Tastatur: Numerische Tastatur Touchpad: Multitouchpad Besondere Merkmale: Numerische Tastatur, SRS Premium Sound, Altec Lansing Lautsprecher, Multitouchpad Betriebssystem: Windows® 8.1 - 64-Bit (OEM) Num-Pad integriert: ja    
*Energieversorgung*
 Batterie-/ Akkutyp: Li-Ion Akku-Kapazität: 2.600 mAh Anzahl Akkuzellen: 4 Leistung Netzteil: 65 Watt    
*Allgemeine Merkmale*
 Gerätetyp: Notebook Farbe: Grau Abmessungen (B/H/T): 380 x 251 x 25 - 32 mm Gewicht: 2.3 kg Lieferumfang: Notebook, Akku, Netzteil mit Ladekabel, Bedienungsanleitung 








Danke im voraus ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2014)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Reicht das ?


Zum spielen ja. Wie gut es läuft ist eine andere Sache.

Edit:
Du musst nicht jedes mal einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen, nur weil du ein anderes Notebook ausgesucht hast.


----------



## lorelei12 (31. Januar 2014)

Ja, das würd mich auch interessieren, ob der Laptop was taugt.

@Dagonzo-Zum spielen ja. Wie gut es läuft ist eine andere Sache

ähhh was?
Nee genau das ist die Sache, wenn er nicht beim Spielen flüssig läuft, taugt er dafür auch nix. Deshalb von Nerdavia der Hinweis zu WOW und GW2.
Das er das Betriebsystem flüssig läd und Weseiten öffnet, davon geh ich mal aus.

LG


----------



## lorelei12 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das mal angeschaut und als Laie,würde ich sagen, neee lass die Finger von dem Teil.

Die Schreiben ja Takt von 1.6 mit Turbo 2.6, da läuft Dir wahrscheinlich der Lüfter hoch, wenn der duo core das nicht mehr packt und warm wird.
spätestens nach einem halben Jahr, wenn sich auch noch Staub im Kühlgebläse befindet, fahren die Dinger schnell hoch und werden laut.
Deshalb auch die 8Gig Arbeitsspeicher, damit der Prozessor nicht alles auf die Platte auslagert, sondern in den Arbeitsspeicher haut.

Die Grafikkarte ist eine reine einsteiger Karte, die bei Massenevents solcher Spielen wirklich was zu tun bekommt, was wiederum die Thermik des Gerätes belastet.
Oder aber, Du stellt die Auflösung im Spiel massiv herunter, hast aber dann weniger Details, dass macht dann auch wieder keine Sinn, wenn Du was im Game genau focusieren willst.

Ich sag mal, für das was Du spielest, wirst Du mit dem Teil nicht glücklich.

LG


----------



## Nerdavia (31. Januar 2014)

So...gekauft, getestet und es läuft beides flüssig


----------



## lorelei12 (31. Januar 2014)

Na dann GZ!

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Februar 2014)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> So...gekauft, getestet und es läuft beides flüssig


Fragt sich mit welchen Einstellungen. Wenn es aussieht wie Spiele die man vor 10 Jahren als modern ansah und dir das reicht, dann ist es ja ok. Nur würde ich mir nie Hardware zulegen, wo ich Abstriche machen muss. Dann lasse ich es lieber ganz.

Das ein Spiel flüssig läuft ist ein sehr schwammige Aussage. Ist immer auch die Frage was man als "flüssig" ansieht. 

@lorelei12
Und vor allem ist es wichtig, was man selbst für Erwartungen hat. 
Da dazu nie eine Aussage kam, habe ich entsprechend auch nur geschrieben, das es läuft, aber nicht wie gut es läuft. Schwammige Fragen, bekommen ebensolche Antworten 
Für mich taugt dieser Laptop allenfalls für Office-Anwendungen. Wie gesagt, es kommt immer darauf an was man von dem Gerät erwartet.


----------



## Nerdavia (1. Februar 2014)

Mit flüssig meine ich zum Beispiel WoW mit höchsten Einstellungen auf 35-40 Frames...und für unterwegs auf einem Notebook ist das ok...


----------



## OldboyX (2. Februar 2014)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Mit flüssig meine ich zum Beispiel WoW mit höchsten Einstellungen auf 35-40 Frames...und für unterwegs auf einem Notebook ist das ok...



Die Möhre schafft WoW auf Ultra mit 8x MSAA und 35-40 FPS? Klar die Auflösung die das Notebook hat ist grottig, aber diese Werte bezweifel ich einfach mal. Entweder du hast nicht wirklich alles auf "höchsten Einstellungen" oder du redest  hier nur von FPS Werten irgendwo in der nicht aufwendigen Pampa ohne andere Spieler.


----------



## Nerdavia (2. Februar 2014)

Also manche Leute hier haben echt einen ziemlich kleinen und müssen sich immer wieder profilieren kann das sein ?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Februar 2014)

Redest du gerade mit dir selbst?
Jedenfalls nehme ich dir das genauso wenig ab wie OldboyX.
Im Gegensatz zu dir weis ich was die Hardware zu leisten vermag. Solche Märchen kannst du woanders verbreiten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Februar 2014)

Also eigentlich wollte ich das nicht kommentieren, aber diese Diskussionen sind unnötig, schön dass der TE zufrieden ist, die Zweifel sind berechtigt, aber der Thread hat seine Bedeutung verloren, hört einfach auf zu kommentieren sodass er in den Tiefen des Forums verschwinden kann


----------

